# KKUALA LUMPUR STREETSCAPE - Bukit Bintang



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*KUALA LUMPUR STREETSCAPE - Bukit Bintang*


Kuala Lumpur by trinx32, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aileron/5163744165/in/photostream/








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4002/5164183645_e2776b6fe2_b.jpg








http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1159/5164186733_612c7c8b30_b.jpg








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5151027209/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cenchew/5751125890/in/photostream/








http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6129/5960213134_58c966c19f_b.jpg

sephora launch starhill gallery KL-9 by wackybecks, on Flickr








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2025/5776859967_58de8e2fcd_b.jpg


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6006/5903462863_d673dfb3ac_b.jpg








http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5120/5904015728_39fef592eb_b.jpg


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5181/5669913261_1d03b0f7a7_b.jpg


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

DSC_4587 by JoniMetal, on Flickr

DSC_5800 by Nazri Hj. Muda, on Flickr
 
DSC_5797 by Nazri Hj. Muda, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

My photo


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

My photo


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Photos by Ethaniel83


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

My photo


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

^^cool kay:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5966937708/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/saroo-hamid/6050123453/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice shots, nice modern architecture....thanks for sharing.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

_7043520 copy by mingthein, on Flickr

_7043218 copy by mingthein, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

_7043433 copy by mingthein, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

_7043174 copy by mingthein, on Flickr


----------



## kresna (Jun 14, 2011)

Landscapes taken very beautiful & vivid


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/camemberu/5302500088/

Kuala Lumpur June 2010 by Pierre Pattipeilohy, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6049725433/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6050277688/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6049724505/in/set-72157627324327059








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6050276694/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6050275414/in/set-72157627324327059


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/razifhadi/4712151658/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

candid bukit bintang by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr

candid bukit bintang by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

candid - jln bb by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr

candid - jln bb by Joe Faizal Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Tilted Information Cube by mikecogh, on Flickr

Monorail by mikecogh, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

photos by Ethaniel83


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

photos by Ethaniel83


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kevinosh/6059414064/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Mr Corn Says 'Peace' by mikecogh, on Flickr

Mr Corn Lends a Hand by mikecogh, on Flickr

Blow Up Figures by mikecogh, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

:lol::cheers:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

photos by Ethaniel83


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

photo by Ethaniel83


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5716402760/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/soohk/5945126471/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5730350787/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/razuryza/5704748264/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/razuryza/5713129975/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/soohk/5217576402/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/perigini/5539531772/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/perigini/5538969665/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/perigini/4324775550/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/perigini/5538999891/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Sincere by ~AaronLam~, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Entrance to Pavillion at KL  by jona004, on Flickr








by aismanggo1


----------



## LeeighIam (Oct 7, 2008)

shopping heaven..


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2557/3911470822_c5178bdb9d_b.jpg








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4098/4749418036_fbdc00e521_b.jpg


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

_DSC0422 by Hendrik Sulaiman, on Flickr

_DSC0418 by Hendrik Sulaiman, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Taxi "的士" ... by 黄清华 WongCW, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuala Lumpur - Malaysia by ROGERIOMACHADO, on Flickr

Kuala Lumpur - Malaysia by ROGERIOMACHADO, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KL Street by piscesguy, on Flickr

Models posing ! by piscesguy, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Bukit Bintang by htglss, on Flickr

Another mall on Bukit Bintang by chakan78, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Bukit Bintang by htglss, on Flickr

Bukit Bintang by htglss, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

DSC_2204 by ahchong, on Flickr

DSC_2200 by ahchong, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Bukit Bintang by Sapta Hudaya, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattjamestravel/6619731007/

Untitled by jamiebaker, on Flickr

Bukit Bintang P1120964 by grebberg, on Flickr

Bukit Bintang by htglss, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

110825 X100 walkabout38 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr

110825 X100 walkabout18 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

malaysia bukit bintang 1 by tuckmun, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Candids _DSC5962 by DograExposures, on Flickr

Candids _DSC5881 by DograExposures, on Flickr

Candids _DSC6036 by DograExposures, on Flickr

Candids _DSC5848 by DograExposures, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Very nice KL streetscape pics....


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Night Shooting in KL by Shockerz bugs, on Flickr

Night Shooting in KL by Shockerz bugs, on Flickr

Night Shooting in KL by Shockerz bugs, on Flickr

Night Shooting in KL by Shockerz bugs, on Flickr

Night Shooting in KL by Shockerz bugs, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

IMG_0167 by usiruk, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

MY-Oct-XI-KL-Welcometo-0176 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

111203 Bukit Bintang 27 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Bintang Walk _DSC8166 by DograExposures, on Flickr

Bintang Walk _DSC7998 by 
Candids _DSC6051 by DograExposures, on Flickr//www.flickr.com/people/dograexposures/]DograExposures[/url], on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuala Lumpur: Shopping District by ma.jane tajodloy, on Flickr

Kuala Lumpur: Shopping District by ma.jane tajodloy, on Flickr

Kuala Lumpur: Shopping District by ma.jane tajodloy, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/faridiqbal_zahidi/6491652119/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/faridiqbal_zahidi/6488675041/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Julio Iglesias World Tour in KL ... by 黄清华 WongCW, on Flickr

Julio Iglesias World Tour in KL ... by 黄清华 WongCW, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

really nice, lovely new pics from Kuala Lumpur...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/64015181


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/asifrn/6406241307/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

People of Kuala Lumpur by Azchael, on Flickr

Lavril in Kuala Lumpur by Azchael, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates from K.L....kay:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuala Lumpur (IMG_5714) by Passenger32A, on Flickr

Bukit Bintang | One Night by Amirul Arif, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Malaysia Additional Tour - Day 4 by Steve Wan^_______________,^, on Flickr

Malaysia Additional Tour - Day 4 by Steve Wan^_______________,^, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

By piscesguy


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/s3ntin3l/7463938434/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

at the corner of Jalan Bukit Bintang.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

The Stance of the 700 by Khoo Xotics, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Saturday June 23, 2012 by gretchen*marie, on Flickr

Lines by wanyu.leo, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the great photos...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuala Lumpur July '12 by Conor O'Reilly, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

CIMG3069 by Tiliktino, on Flickr

CIMG3066 by Tiliktino, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

The FAD by Mayur Baruah, on Flickr

MUM-DAD by Mayur Baruah, on Flickr

... & I walk with you by Mayur Baruah, on Flickr

The Swag by Mayur Baruah, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

The Other Woman by Mayur Baruah, on Flickr

Sunday is the new "make a face day" by Mayur Baruah, on Flickr

How to lose your bearings by Mayur Baruah, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pitpon/8077042736/


----------



## LeeighIam (Oct 7, 2008)

awesome street pics!!!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Style by aizat1900, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/razifhadi/8243496099/


----------



## iluvu (Aug 14, 2011)

KL... kay:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/iloilocity/8343639503/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Pavilion, KL by Shakaib Uzzaman Khan, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

beautiful city


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

"Welcome to Uniqlo!" by Will Tan (WS Avenue), on Flickr

Fountain at the Pavilion, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia by Will Tan (WS Avenue), on Flickr

Taxi (Teksi) by Will Tan (WS Avenue), on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cwwongfoto/8499066235/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cwwongfoto/8500159422/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Pavilion _DSC0830 by DograExposures, on Flickr

Pavilion _DSC0942 by DograExposures, on Flickr

Pavilion _DSC0951 by DograExposures, on Flickr

Pavilion _DSC0862 by DograExposures, on Flickr

Pavilion _DSC0603 by DograExposures, on Flickr


----------



## free14 (Aug 24, 2013)

nice


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/khooxotics/11410797503/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## mountakhab (Jan 22, 2014)

nice avenue


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cwwongfoto/13305029195/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cwwongfoto/13305285144/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cwwongfoto/13305372295/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/yangkuo/13322065795








https://www.flickr.com/photos/cwwongfoto/13456732425








https://www.flickr.com/photos/yangkuo/13322010005








https://www.flickr.com/photos/yangkuo/13309390065








https://www.flickr.com/photos/cwwongfoto/13323511764








https://www.flickr.com/photos/yangkuo/13323698293


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/thomas_chou42423/14003161695








https://www.flickr.com/photos/thomas_chou42423/14003176465








https://www.flickr.com/photos/thomas_chou42423/14003156655


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14791107991


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jackylcs/14607502087








https://www.flickr.com/photos/jackylcs/14790889481


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/stefanr71/15782244948


----------



## 1453TheConquest (Dec 6, 2014)

:cheers:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

150328 Outing 56 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr
150328 Outing 55 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr
150328 Outing 58 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## Kot Bazilio (Mar 8, 2015)

Kuala Lumpur looks cosily.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

150501 Bukit Bintang 12 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------

